# taking care of your tools



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

how many people here take real good care of there tools? i mean sharpening drill bits when they get dull, cleaning your pliers channellocks screwdrivers, taking rust off of the tools with steel wool, oiling when they get wet etc. 

i see a lot of people who just throw there tools in a bucket and say the hell with it. i like to keep mine organized and clean


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm about the same but I toss out dull drill bits, I never got the knack of sharpening at the correct angle.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

i clean my tools. I am in love with my tools.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just throw em in the bucket. best way to prevent rust is to USE tools.:whistling2:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I sharpen my bits until it's feasible to buy new ones, (there's even a guy around here who sharpens hole saws for about a buck per inch of diameter, and does a knock out job at it no less) and if my tools get wet, then I dry them and spray them with WD-40. I take an air hose to my drills and other power tools to get the dust out of them when I get the chance.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If they get rained on, or get covered in dirt, I'll polish and oil'em a little but otherwise I let 'em be.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> ... i like to keep mine organized and clean


Organized is fine. Clean is just weird. Unless mine get heavy grease or lots of mud on them, you'd never catch me cleaning tools. That sounds like a spectacular waste of time. If you have that sort of spare time, and you like to clean your tools, more power to you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't stand anyone who treats tools as disposable.

I don't buy a fish tape so you can use it once and destroy it while doing so. I don't buy _any _tool for a single use. I take pride in using tools my dad originally bought back in the 50s.

Yea, some tools I simply wear out (stripper, linesmans, etc.) and sometimes I just get stupid and lose them. _That'_s the only real reason to replace something.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Organized is fine. Clean is just weird. Unless mine get heavy grease or lots of mud on them, you'd never catch me cleaning tools. That sounds like a spectacular waste of time. If you have that sort of spare time, and you like to clean your tools, more power to you.


I keep them in proper operating order. I have very few company tools, so I look after my investments. As was speak I am touching up a $200 pocket knife.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

For the most part my tools get packed into the Klein leather pouch and put in the van at the end of the day. But if they get wet or start showing some rust from moisture I will use a scotch-brite pad and some 3in1 household oil and get them back to new.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I take pride in using tools my dad originally bought in the 50's


 I have a pair of chanel locks that my dad used when he was an apprentice and when I started He gave them to me.There still in my pouch. When someone ask to borrow a pair of channel locks they will get the new pair.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Organized is fine. Clean is just weird. Unless mine get heavy grease or lots of mud on them, you'd never catch me cleaning tools. That sounds like a spectacular waste of time. If you have that sort of spare time, and you like to clean your tools, more power to you.


That sums it up for me as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I have a pair of chanel locks that my dad used when he was an apprentice and when I started He gave them to me.There still in my pouch. When someone ask to borrow a pair of channel locks they will get the new pair.


I've got the transit dad bought in '57. Serial number is 13608.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've got the transit dad bought in '57. 5-digit serial number.


 Those type of tools have a ton of value just because your dad used them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My dad drove a Fed Ex truck.

I don't plan on working for Fed Ex so I guess I'll have to pass up that hand me down.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

> I have a pair of chanel locks that my dad used when he was an apprentice and when I started


Thats cool but lets be honest, they are not sharp any more and new ones would grip better. Any tools that I have from my dad or granddad do not see the job, I use them at home.

But the stuff I use everyday is disposable, _they are just tools._


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Those type of tools have a ton of value just because your dad used them.:thumbsup:


That, plus I have a perfectly usable transit. Tripod and surveyers rod as well.

I get quite a few strange looks if I show up on the job site with a transit that's older than me. But it does the job I need it to do.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> My dad drove a Fed Ex truck.
> 
> I don't plan on working for Fed Ex so I guess I'll have to pass up that hand me down.


 I'm sure there is something that he has giving you that you cherish.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im trying to take care of my tools hopefully passing them on to my kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I'm sure there is something that he has giving you that you cherish.


Of course.

He taught me fiscal responsibility, and had provided me with plenty of advice, even though I don't always take it. :blink:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Organized is fine. Clean is just weird. Unless mine get heavy grease or lots of mud on them, you'd never catch me cleaning tools. That sounds like a spectacular waste of time. If you have that sort of spare time, and you like to clean your tools, more power to you.


 thats pretty much the way i am. there is one plant i work in that by noon everything you have used is covered in grease, wipe off the worst of it with a rag at the end of the day and give them a good wipe down at the end of the job. 

you have to keep them clean enough to do office work, i have seen office people get commpletly stupid over fingerprints.

as far as sharpening bits ive been known to put one on the grinder if im in a pinch but most of the time i feel like it takes more time to sharpen them than what new one cost.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Any tools that I have from my dad or granddad do not see the job, I use them at home.


Your keyboard must be all hacked up.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I keep them in proper operating order. I have very few company tools, so I look after my investments. As was speak I am touching up a $200 pocket knife.


 what kind of knife? i mean namebrand.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Your keyboard must be all hacked up.


:laughing:

I actually do other things in between posts. :laughing:

Saturday I de-thatched and planted grass in the front yard and today I turned the garden over by hand so the kids could plant.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I actually do other things in between posts. :laughing:
> 
> Saturday I de-thatched and planted grass in the front yard and today I turned the garden over by hand so the kids could plant.


That'll ruin a keyboard faster'n anything!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I spend a LOT of money on tools and I take care of them. I don't polish them, but I don't let them stay dirty, dull or bent either. 

I don't buy cheap tools, I consider good tools an investment. Sure they get broken or used to the point that they have to be replaced, but most tools last for years. 

No, I am not to the point of being obsessed, but I do take care of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

paul d. said:


> what kind of knife? i mean namebrand.


Benchmade. They are my babies. Fine tools I use every day. The one on the left is the one I'm touching up. Darkstar 880. Made in the USA.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I take care of my tools, but i dont really clean them. Unless I drop a tool in the mud, i dont really clean it. If im outside I take the extra second to prop up my drill rather than throwing it down to keep the dirt and junk out of the vents.

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I can't stand anyone who treats tools as disposable.


I guess you can't stand me then. :jester: 



Bob Badger said:


> But the stuff I use everyday is disposable, _they are just tools._


Yup, I agree. They get dull and I toss then in the garbage, then I head to HD and buy some more.

Though that pair of dikes you own was due to be thrown away years ago.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> ..., then I head to HD and buy some more.


I'm sorry that you have no place to buy real tools.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm sorry that you have no place to buy real tools.


You can get the same crap quality klein tools at HD as you can at an electrical supply.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I guess you can't stand me then. :jester:


I'm not talking about occasionally abusing tools. Using a screwdriver as a chisel or prybar, or making your linesman do double-duty as a hammer.

I'm talking about being so abusive to them that they can't even finish the first task they're set upon. I've seen guys take brand new fish tapes and they're completely trash after 2 or 3 pulls.

And these are the same guys who complain about 1. cheap tools and 2. can't get tools on the site.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm sorry that you have no place to buy real tools.


HD is about 5 minutes from my house. I buy plain ole Klein stuff for electrical hand tools, and Stanley and Husky stuff for the rest. 

Obviously if I need a Fluke meter or something special I have to go to an electrical distributor, but for run of the mill hand tools I just go to HD.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> HD is about 5 minutes from my house. I buy plain ole Klein stuff for electrical hand tools, and Stanley and Husky stuff for the rest.
> 
> Obviously if I need a Fluke meter or something special I have to go to an electrical distributor, but for run of the mill hand tools I just go to HD.


I got all my meters online... saved me a ton of money

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> ....., and Stanley and Husky stuff for the rest. .........


THAT explains it!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You can get the same crap quality klein tools at HD as you can at an electrical supply.


I was more making a point. I'd rather give my money to support the supply house that supports me. 
I'll deviate from that in times like a couple of months back when they were clearing a lot of their Klein stuff so I got a few things very cheap.

My main supply house does not carry Greenlee, so if I want or need anything I'll go to HD for it or drive further to another supply house.

Sears also now sells klein.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm not talking about occasionally abusing tools. Using a screwdriver as a chisel or prybar, or making your linesman do double-duty as a hammer.
> 
> I'm talking about being so abusive to them that they can't even finish the first task they're set upon. I've seen guys take brand new fish tapes and they're completely trash after 2 or 3 pulls.
> 
> And these are the same guys who complain about 1. cheap tools and 2. can't get tools on the site.


Ahh...I see. You're talking about people who blatantly abuse stuff.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've got the transit dad bought in '57. Serial number is 13608.



Well 480 my dad had this one EAGLE NO. 36526 http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/stringking/P1010089_01.jpg

I wonder how old it really is it was before transits they called it a Theodolite when you see 1 inch between the two horizontal cross hairs on your tape measure your 50 feet away from the plumbob hanging down on your point . Anyone know what year i never was told ?

And i always wanted to know 480 ??
Take care


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

nick said:


> And i always wanted to know 480 ??


Phil, this is Ken. Ken, this is Phil.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I just picked up a 940 a few months ago. First Benchmade, GREAT knife.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Phil, this is Ken. Ken, this is Phil.


Well yes Chris that is my real name when i signed on they would not let me use it so i picked Nick .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nick said:


> Well 480 my dad had this one EAGLE NO. 36526 http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/stringking/P1010089_01.jpg
> 
> I wonder how old it really is it was before transits they called it a Theodolite when you see 1 inch between the two horizontal cross hairs on your tape measure your 50 feet away from the plumbob hanging down on your point . Anyone know what year i never was told ?
> 
> ...


Theodolite is not an archaic term... it is still used. Some brands & models are even called "Digital theodolites".

But I'm not expert on them. You may want to post here, someone may recognize it.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well 480 we ask you most of the time you have a good response to whats what and can find almost anything so thats why i asked , Take care


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nick said:


> Well 480 we ask you most of the time you have a good response to whats what and can find almost anything so thats why i asked , Take care


I tried Googling it and came up with nothing.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

who makes good quality taps?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I keep my tools organized and for the most part clean. After a job or maybe a month or two I will take my tools home on the weekend and give them all a good cleaning.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> who makes good quality taps?


I get mine from Fastenal or Grainger. Never had any special problems with taps from anywhere, to be honest.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

+1 on the fastenal. we gets LOTS of hardware from them in bulk quanities. also get lots of stainless . good place. any of you guys see the trucks they sell? mostly dodges. oh yeah, i'm off today.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Thats cool but lets be honest, they are not sharp any more and new ones would grip better. Any tools that I have from my dad or granddad do not see the job, I use them at home.
> 
> But the stuff I use everyday is disposable, _they are just tools._


 
They are not just tools, they make your living. Without them you may as well go home. Don't get me wrong, I don't polish mine but I keep them in working order and organized. At the same time I won't use a tool improperly or treat them as disposable.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All our test equipment has a case (besides the case it came in) many of our 15-20 year old test equipment looks better than our competitions newer stuff. hand tools I take care of. BUT IMO time is money my stuff gets bad enough to need work I replace it. Tools are made to be used and they get abused, I am an electrician not a nurse.

I do keep my tools organized and want to know where every one is before energizing any equipment. The PPE is in bags and carry cases for protection.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I love my tools. At times I abuse them a bit. Never to the point of damaging them though. I do not understand people that have no respect for tools. I spent some time working with my father in law who is a retired engineer the other day. I was amazed at how when he was done with a tool he just dropped it on the floor.Even my flashlight. Dropped on the floor without even being turned off!! He is a realy great mechanic but his tool "pile" in his garage amazes me. I don't know how he ever finds anything in that rusty mess!!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

iaov said:


> I love my tools. At times I abuse them a bit. Never to the point of damaging them though. I do not understand people that have no respect for tools. I spent some time working with my father in law who is a retired engineer the other day. I was amazed at how when he was done with a tool he just dropped it on the floor.Even my flashlight. Dropped on the floor without even being turned off!! He is a realy great mechanic but his tool "pile" in his garage amazes me. I don't know how he ever finds anything in that rusty mess!!


i work with a few tool abusers. they like to take my tools and abuse them and not give them back or if they break they say "sorry"

i ordered the veto pro pack XL and it will be shipped june 17th (it was backordered everywhere) hopefully that will keep there dirty paws off of my tools


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i work with a few tool abusers. they like to take my tools and abuse them and not give them back or if they break they say "sorry".........


I hate those types. Feel they have no obligation to replace or repair what they lose/destroy/bust. I'll give a person the benefit of the doubt the first go-around, but if it comes back with anything other than expected W&T, my tools are then totally, utterly and completely off-limits to them. At this point, I don't care if they want to use my cell phone to call an ambulance because they're having a heart attack.... send them a postcard for all I care.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I hate those types. Feel they have no obligation to replace or repair what they lose/destroy/bust. I'll give a person the benefit of the doubt the first go-around, but if it comes back with anything other than expected W&T, my tools are then totally, utterly and completely off-limits to them. At this point, I don't care if they want to use my cell phone to call an ambulance because they're having a heart attack.... send them a postcard for all I care.


 one guy borrowed my dikes and cut a live wire and blew them apart. i didnt see a replacement and its been 2 years :laughing: needless to say hes on the list of people not to trust with my tools


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> one guy borrowed my dikes and cut a live wire and blew them apart. i didnt see a replacement and its been 2 years :laughing: needless to say hes on the list of people not to trust with my tools


I'd hate to add up the cost of replacements I've had to buy 'cause of those who trash my tools.

Offhand, I can think of numerous pliers/screwdrivers/linesmans, but battery chargers, lazer levels, fishtapes, etc. gets kinda pricey.

The kid who dropped my lazer level off a 16' ladder 9 years ago I still see on occasion. I haven't let him forget it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'd hate to add up the cost of replacements I've had to buy 'cause of those who trash my tools.
> 
> Offhand, I can think of numerous pliers/screwdrivers/linesmans, but battery chargers, lazer levels, fishtapes, etc. gets kinda pricey.
> 
> The kid who dropped my lazer level off a 16' ladder 9 years ago I still see on occasion. I haven't let him forget it.


 i understand accidents happen sometimes i let my unexperienced helper borrow a flashlight and he might drop it and break the bulb or whatever that doesnt bother me. i understand how you feel about fish tapes. ive seen them come 250' or so and in a few months theres 20, 10 foot long pieces of snake. i usually keep the higher priced items in my hands only so i have no one to blame but myself if they break

how do they break battery chargers?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i work with a few tool abusers. they like to take my tools and abuse them and not give them back or if they break they say "sorry"


I have a job coming up and I need some help. Bring all the best tools that you have. :whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have a job coming up and I need some help. Bring all the best tools that you have. :whistling2:


 no problem i want a fully stocked van and 50 dollars an hour and a helper that i dont have to babysit :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> no problem i want a fully stocked van and 50 dollars an hour and a helper that i dont have to babysit :thumbsup:



Ummm...yeeeaaahhhhhh....oookkkaay. No problem. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> no problem i want a fully stocked van and 50 dollars an hour and a helper that i dont have to babysit :thumbsup:


I just want you to help me for a day so I can ruin all your tools. :thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I just want you to help me for a day so I can ruin all your tools. :thumbup:


 then ill run to the supply house and buy all new tools and charge them to peter d electric :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> then ill run to the supply house and buy all new tools and charge them to peter d electric :thumbsup:


Go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> .... and in a few months theres 20, 10 foot long pieces of snake. i........














electricalperson said:


> ............how do they break battery chargers?


Left out in the rain next to the temp pole.



electricalperson said:


> then ill run to the supply house and buy all new tools and charge them to peter d electric :thumbsup:


Peter D. Electric does not have account there. Try Mr. Hack Electric instead.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> then *ill run* to the supply house and buy all new tools and charge them to peter d electric :thumbsup:


If you're ill, you really should be at home getting some rest, not running.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Left out in the rain next to the temp pole.


 thats just to plain not caring about the bosses tools. "its not mine i dont care if it breaks"
a lot of people think bosses have an unlimited amount of money to buy tools, equipment, etc. in reality the bosses get just as mad if they break tools as if somebody broke one of ours


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> thats just to plain not caring about the bosses tools. "its not mine i dont care if it breaks"
> a lot of people think bosses have an unlimited amount of money to buy tools, equipment, etc. in reality the bosses get just as mad if they break tools as if somebody broke one of ours


We have a young guy that is really good a "snagging" things in a couduit. Like if a pull rope breaks, you call mark. He will snag it with a fish tape. After watching him a couple times I figured out why. He winds the tape till it's completly ruined, then he pulls it out. He saves us alot of time, but he's been through several tapes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JTMEYER said:


> We have a young guy that is really good a "snagging" things in a couduit. Like if a pull rope breaks, you call mark. He will snag it with a fish tape. After watching him a couple times I figured out why. He winds the tape till it's completly ruined, then he pulls it out. He saves us alot of time, but he's been through several tapes.


If a pull at $300 an hour is at a dead stop, I'd happily 'donate' a fish tape to get it done. My problem is those who have the attitude that every tool is disposal, for one use onely. They're *tools*, for crying out loud, not *matches*.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

dont throw a FUBAR 'ed fish tape away. save it for " snagging ". when pushing a long run tie a piece of string on the tape being pushed to " snag " with the POS fish tape. it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

paul d. said:


> dont throw a FUBAR 'ed fish tape away. save it for " snagging ". when pushing a long run tie a piece of string on the tape being pushed to " snag " with the POS fish tape. it works. :thumbsup:


 my truck is full of old POS snakes


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

also when the antenna on the radio gets broke off......:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> who makes good quality taps?


 

Seen these from Ideal? 

http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal35-413.asp


First for me. The had a 3in1 featured in last month's EC. Thinking about grabbing a couple.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Seen these from Ideal?
> 
> http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal35-413.asp
> 
> ...


I've had the Klein 6 in 1 since around 2000, back when I still bought Klein tools, and its worked just fine for me over the years. Gotta be gentle with the 6/32 though. Never snapped one myself, but I've seen a lot of guys with the 6/32 part broken... you can buy replacement taps too.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Seen these from Ideal?
> 
> http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal35-413.asp
> 
> ...


They have a 6in1 with a yellow handle that I carry in my pouch, the back end has a wirenut twister that works real nice in cold weather when you have the gloves on.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

I've spent quite a hunk of change on my tools. So unless I want to go about throwing money down the drain because I was too lazy or it wasn't worth my time, I'd better keep em working like I just bought em. Plus why wouldn't I take pride in something that I use day in and day out.

They pay my bills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

For tapping I like to use a drill with greenlee taps, just don't let your friends use it.


----------



## adam4all (Sep 14, 2008)

You can fix most kinks in fish tape with a "straightorator". Piece of 2x4 with about five 10x1 screws spaced a couple of inches apart.

Slalom the tape through the screws and have one guy pull the 2x4 while the other holds the end. Pretty amazing results. The only kink it won't fix is if the tape is kinked laterally to it's side.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> how many people here take real good care of there tools? i mean sharpening drill bits when they get dull, cleaning your pliers channellocks screwdrivers, taking rust off of the tools with steel wool, oiling when they get wet etc.
> 
> i see a lot of people who just throw there tools in a bucket and say the hell with it. i like to keep mine organized and clean


um im real anal about my tools i oil them and clean them every sunday after church. i also inspect them to see how they are wearing after each week of use. i am very organized when it comes to my tools and i love my tools. i spent the money on them and they were not cheap so im gonna take care of them to the best of my ability and try not abuse them to bad on a jobsite. without my tools i dont get paid. i also make note of the condition of the tool and if its time for a new one then i take them to a klein or ideal retailer and get them warranted


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

mine are organized, if they get gunked up i'll clean them. if wet they get wiped down with a little WD... i cant stand frozen tools (stuck hinges). as far as bits go, the company i work for gets them for us as long as we're not abusing them. we're required to have an index and holesaw kit from the start, so if you have one, and something gets dull after a while, the foreman will order a few to replace whats needed...


----------

